# Icones instables de Candybar



## Ria (28 Avril 2010)

Hello,

J'ai personnalisé il y a quelques temps mes icones via un Icontener de CandyBar. Tout est parfait, hormis la récurente disparition de deux de mes icones pour leur apparence d'origine.

 Ce sont toujours les deux mêmes, l'icone de Google Chrome et de iTunes. M'obligeant à refaire la manipulation à chaque fois. Pourquoi?

Merci d'avance

Ria


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2010)

Ria a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai personnalisé il y a quelques temps mes icones via un Icontener de CandyBar. Tout est parfait, hormis la récurente disparition de deux de mes icones pour leur apparence d'origine.
> 
> ...




Google Chrome revient à son icône d'origine à chaque mise à jour de version et cela à lieu régulièrement, il faut pas oublier que c'est une version beta.

Pour Itunes, je pense que ton problème est le même mais que les mises à jour,  que tu fais toi même, sont moins régulière et donc que le changement d'icône s'effectue moins souvent que pour Chrome.


----------

